# cutting depth



## Grandpasworkshop (Sep 30, 2004)

I have to make a series of slots in 3/4 " material (pine) about 5-1/2 long all way through. I plan on a 3/4 " bit however can this be done in one slow pass or two?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Grandasworkshop

I don't see why not BUT it's one of those things you need to just try out 
If your bit is new and sharp it should be duck soup but if not it will take a pass or two. 
Pine is soft but will dull the bit real quick with build up of pine pitch.
A good spray Teflon base bit lub or a good bit cleaning will help with Pine. 

http://www.mailwareweb.com/sommerfeld/item.asp?n=bblub-2oz&d=99&b=2
http://www.mailwareweb.com/sommerfeld/item.asp?n=bbcl-16oz&d=99&b=1


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Two passes in pine should make for a nice clean cut. For hardwoods stick to a 1/4" removed in a single pass for quality.


----------



## Grandpasworkshop (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks so much.I did not want to chance any thing like that in case it grabs and pulls fingers in


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jj101

May I Recommend using one of the items below,they will help you keep all your parts (fingers) 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...GICAGCGMGPGDGLHDDADADADBDB&filter=push blocks

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...GICAGCGMGPGDGLHDDADADADBDB&filter=push blocks

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10395

Bj


----------

